# Who's the sexiest woman in the world?



## piggy (17 May 2004)

I think it's Nigella Lawson...hmmm Nigella!!!!

Or maybe Monica Belluci. No...no, it has to be Nigella! No other woman can look that provocative licking her fingers


----------



## Thomas (17 May 2004)

*Nigella*

Hmmm . . . . she can lick my fingers any time.

Or any other part of me. .  . .


----------



## chilidog (17 May 2004)

*>>>>>*

Me likes Danni Minouge , Kelly Brook and Kirsty Gallagher plus i would definitely get it on with the Sky Weather Girl who is of course Irish.


----------



## michelin man (17 May 2004)

*your wan*

Apart fron Brittney try www.doahoudini.com as previously posted in the Craic


----------



## Michael (17 May 2004)

*Plump is best*

Something about Mary Harney really turns me on


----------



## piggy (17 May 2004)

*Re: Plump is best*

*"Something about Mary Harney really turns me on"*

You may want to seek psychiatric help with that Michael


----------



## Guest (17 May 2004)

Perhaps not. Isn't beauty skin deep?


----------



## jem (17 May 2004)

> Isn't beauty skin deep?


Yes but ugly goes straight to the bone.


----------



## Paul (18 May 2004)

*sexiest woman*

Joan Collins, no question about it.


----------



## temptedd (18 May 2004)

*Re: sexiest woman*

jem you made me laugh out loud! Glad to see the politically correct lobby hasn't taken over the world!


----------



## legend99 (18 May 2004)

*..*

Mary harney the sexist woman in the world???? This post will be deleted if not edited immediately........


----------



## shnaek (18 May 2004)

*Re: ..*

Jem - I laughed out loud too. And in work no less. They already think I am a bit unbalanced. :~/


----------



## jem (18 May 2004)

*Re: sexiest woman*



> jem you made me laugh out loud!


I am glad tedd, bearing in mind you have seen me so maybe I shouldn't have posted it - glasshouses etc



> Glad to see the politically correct lobby hasn't taken over the world!


Not for as long as I breath (smoke and all)

shnaek


> They already think I am a bit unbalanced


aren't most people that post on aam a bit unbalanced.I can think of one or two that are very, very unbalanced


----------



## piggy (18 May 2004)

*Nigella Lawson*


----------



## Michael (18 May 2004)

*Mary*


----------



## purple (18 May 2004)

*Re.Sexiest*

I have a thing for Ashley Judd......mmmmmmm, Ashley Judd
:b


----------



## Observer (18 May 2004)

*Re: Re.Sexiest*

Anybody for Kate Winslet.   Mmmmm, that scene from Titanic, you know the one,  works for me every time  :b


----------



## Mr Ed (18 May 2004)

*How about Clare McKeown*

Saw her on TV last night and she has now replaced Mary O Rourke in my sexual fantasies


----------



## Grizzly (18 May 2004)

*Drool Drool*

Nell McCafferty - yum, yum!


----------



## Almost30 (19 May 2004)

*I'm surprised this topic wasn't stopped but...*

Miriam O'Callaghan...hot.hot.hot.


----------



## purple (19 May 2004)

*Re.Drool Drool*

I hear Nell has landed the part of Grissley Adams in the big screen version of the 70's TV show.


----------



## tobo (19 May 2004)

*Re: Sexiest Woman in the World*

My wife, Rebecca, ....of course!!!


----------



## piggy (19 May 2004)

*Re: Sexiest Woman in the World*

I was so waiting for someone to say that!

Come on then tobo...show us a picture? :lol


----------



## JJ (19 May 2004)

*Mother Theresa*

An all time favourite of mine.


----------



## Westbound (19 May 2004)

*Well now...*

Sophie Marceau, especially as the Princess of Wales in Braveheart...hubba hubba...


----------



## Observer (19 May 2004)

*Re: Re.Drool Drool*



> Miriam O'Callaghan...hot.hot.hot.



Oi!  hands off, she's mine :d




As for Mr Ed and Grizzly, while I pride myself on being a non-sexist, non-ageist, non-racist, non-ableist, non-homophobic, right-on, politically correct libertarian who endorses whatever consenting adults wish to get up to in private,  you two are seriously sick individuals :rollin       

Please get treatment.  Urgently.


----------



## Madonna (19 May 2004)

*Re: Something's wrong here*

Hey guys, what about me?


----------



## Lech (19 May 2004)

*What huge...*

Jayz, piggy, I see what you mean that wan has the most enormous eyes


----------



## piggy (19 May 2004)

*Re: What huge...*

Yeah...she does. Especially in that dress


----------



## PMU (19 May 2004)

For me it’s a toss-up (unfortunate phrase I know) between  Jamie Lee Curtis, Helen Mirren, and Christine Hamilton.


----------



## MissRibena (19 May 2004)

This cringe-making drool fest you lads have been going on with on this thread has been oh-so-predictable til now. But the inclusion of Christine Hamilton takes it out of the juvenile dimension and into the twilight zone.  First I thought you were joking, but the inclusion Jamie Lee Curtis and Helen Mirren would suggest not.  Dare I ask what the attraction to Christine Hamilton could be? 

Rebecca


----------



## piggy (19 May 2004)

*"This cringe-making drool fest you lads have been going on with on this thread has been oh-so-predictable til now"*

We're a simple lot y'know. It doesn't take a whole lot to keep us happy


----------



## MissRibena (19 May 2004)

I know, we're completely wasted on ye


----------



## piggy (19 May 2004)

*"I know, we're completely wasted on ye "*

Yes...I won't argue with you there


----------



## Mr Ed (20 May 2004)

*Christine Hamilton*

Actually of the three mentioned Christine Hamilton would be my choice.


----------



## maxhopper (20 May 2004)

Careful lads! She's British.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->[broken link removed]​Nell McAndrew​


----------



## MissRibena (20 May 2004)

Who tango'ed Nell?  Not a bit bitter, me  

This Christine Hamilton fetish is becoming a worry though.  I mean I know you're accountants and all but even so, the mind boggles ... 

Rebecca


----------



## piggy (20 May 2004)

Some of us are computer geeks too Rebecca.

But we're okay. We like normal sexy women like Nigella


----------



## Sigmund (21 May 2004)

*Sexy*

Notice we say woman not girl! So it would be someone mature, experienced, rounded, been there - in fact it could be someone else's wife, someone who is unattainable, untouchable, unapproachable even with a hint of an accent.















SSSSSOOOOPPPPPHHHHIIIIAAAA LLLOOORRREEENNN


----------



## PMU (21 May 2004)

*Re: World's sexiest woman*

OK, can I withdraw my nomination of Christine Hamilton and replace her wth Ann Coulter?


----------



## piggy (21 May 2004)

*Re: World's sexiest woman*

No you can't.
Christine has been informed and is on her way over as we speak


----------



## Guest109 (10 Oct 2006)

Keyhole Kate


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Oct 2006)

i'll go with melissa joan harte ( sabrina the teenagwe witch ).


----------



## Purple (11 Oct 2006)

Why did you resurrect this one ainya?


----------



## Guest109 (11 Oct 2006)

worlds sexiest women are so comical they should be in the dandy or was it the beano keyhole kate was in


----------



## podgerodge (15 Oct 2006)

ainya said:


> worlds sexiest women are so comical they should be in the dandy or was it the beano keyhole kate was in



What?


----------



## contemporary (15 Oct 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:


> i'll go with melissa joan harte ( sabrina the teenagwe witch ).



The years have been rough on her Ron  

[broken link removed]


----------



## r2d2 (16 Oct 2006)

Ann Doyle anyone ??


----------



## tallpaul (16 Oct 2006)

Has to be.. simply has to be.. Keira Knightley...


----------



## Slash (16 Oct 2006)

Can't believe someone has not mentioned Jennifer Aniston, although I wish she didn't smoke so much, you can see the effect on her skin tone.


----------



## Purple (16 Oct 2006)

Slash said:


> Can't believe someone has not mentioned Jennifer Aniston, although I wish she didn't smoke so much, you can see the effect on her skin tone.


I can't believe anyone did mention her!
Keira Knightley: Yes!


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Oct 2006)

Kate Beckinsale, classy buuuurd like, d'yaknowwharrime-an.

yon Knightly has a lean and hungry look, let me have women around me with that be it ever so slightly curvacious. (Shakespeare knew what he wanted, how did he ever end up with the whining Gwenyth  )


----------



## ney001 (16 Oct 2006)

I asked the brother this question, he reckons Miriam O'Callaghan is a babe ; the other half reckons Rachel Weisz - doesn't like the skinny chicks (or so he tells me  )


----------



## Superman (16 Oct 2006)

Rachel McAdams... hmm... Rachel McAdams..

http://tinyurl.com/k9nlm


----------



## liteweight (17 Oct 2006)

Superman said:


> Rachel McAdams... hmm... Rachel McAdams..
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/k9nlm



Has anyone told Lois Lane how you feel about Rachel???


----------



## gearoidmm (17 Oct 2006)

contemporary said:


> The years have been rough on her Ron
> 
> [broken link removed]



That's just mean.  All my adolescent illusions are now officially gone.


----------



## r2d2 (17 Oct 2006)

Felicity Kendall........


----------



## liamwoods (17 Oct 2006)

Gabrielle Anwar from the Tango scene in Scent of a woman


----------



## Bamhan (17 Oct 2006)

Me.


----------



## NorfBank (17 Oct 2006)

Saw Yasmine LeBon in Herald AM this morning. Still a fantastic looking bird at 42. Unfortunately I've no idea if she's the world sexiest woman, I just can't make that call from a picture...


----------



## car (17 Oct 2006)

Sandra Bullock.   Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, but she also said
"Everyone told me to pass on Speed (1994) because it was a 'bus movie.'"   

And if we're playing would ya wouldnt ya, melissa hart is up there too.  the pregnant shot above notwithstanding.  ohh sabrina...


----------



## Guest127 (17 Oct 2006)

hilda ogden. really class bird. curlers, fag, dressing gown, voice of velvet and to top it all  , an appreciation of art. who will ever forget her 'muriel' of flying ducks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Oct 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> hilda ogden. really class bird. curlers, fag, dressing gown, voice of velvet and to top it all , an appreciation of art. who will ever forget her 'muriel' of flying ducks.


 
You sound as if you still miss her or are you really Stan?


----------



## NorfBank (18 Oct 2006)

Your Ma!!


----------



## Guest127 (18 Oct 2006)

Suellen:most posters would probably agree that one Stan from 'the town' is enough. mmmmmm....... changing my mind Sharon Ni Bholain (?) from rte is my substitute. ( better than any substitute the real Stan can call on)


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Oct 2006)

Candidates for the sexiest man in the world:

Luka
poor ol' Mel (financially not poor tho')
[broken link removed]
and creme de la creme.


----------



## NorfBank (19 Oct 2006)

Moaninho is about as sexy as Heather Mills (McCartney) and they share the same traits.


----------



## ninsaga (19 Oct 2006)

The RTE new reader...blond woman... no not Ann Doyle..sometimes does the late news...can't think of her name... a fine thing altogether!


----------



## bskinti (22 Oct 2006)

Does this answer your question=http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-10/19/xin_5310011910454841661324.jpg
Angelina Jolie, who manages to mesmerize men  has been named the 'sexiest woman alive' in the latest edition of Esquire magazine.


----------



## IrishGunner (22 Oct 2006)

Sexiest women in the world, after my missus  is



Close 2nd is 

I rest my case


----------



## Oilean Beag (23 Oct 2006)

For sexiest man


Wentworth Miller 

http://hikowent.pbwiki.com/f/wentworth-miller-gq03.jpg


----------



## Darth Vader (26 Oct 2006)

Angelina Jolie.  Absolutely Stunning.


----------



## nutty nut (28 Oct 2006)

I wouldnt kick Rachael Hunter out of bed


----------



## icecool (30 Oct 2006)

my wife


----------



## nutty nut (30 Oct 2006)

icecool said:


> my wife


Have to agree


----------



## ninsaga (30 Oct 2006)

ninsaga said:


> The RTE new reader...blonde woman... no not Ann Doyle..sometimes does the late news...can't think of her name... a fine thing altogether!



Finally go the name ....Sharon Ni Bheolain 

12 out of 10


----------



## Purple (31 Oct 2006)

nutty nut said:


> Have to agree


----------



## Johnny1 (27 Feb 2007)

ney001 said:


> I asked the brother this question, he reckons Miriam O'Callaghan is a babe ; the other half reckons Rachel Weisz - doesn't like the skinny chicks (or so he tells me  )


Miriam o Callaghan a babe! she's what I would call a glorified granny and not a very good looking one at that. Did you hear her new false accent? Walcome! Walcome! pathetic. A babe is a beautiful young woman. There is no such thing as the worlds sexiest woman, there are lot's of them excluding Miriam of course.


----------



## Newby (27 Feb 2007)

I think any nominations should be accompanied with a link... its only fair.

Here's my nominations... 
Cameron

[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Feb 2007)

Penelope. Mmmmm.......


----------



## liteweight (27 Feb 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Penelope. Mmmmm.......



.....Dastardly!!


----------



## Newby (28 Feb 2007)

what about this lady?


----------



## auto320 (3 Mar 2007)

Surprised that a thread about the sexiest woman in the world hasn't managed to mention the sexiest woman in the world yet. Let me put that right, right now.

Stand up, Charlie Dimmock (or should that be stand out?)

[broken link removed]


----------



## BillK (3 Mar 2007)

For those of us who are a bit longer in the tooth it has to be Jeanne Moreau.


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2007)

is my new favourite.


----------



## nutty nut (5 Mar 2007)

Purple said:


> is my new favourite.


Who was your old favourite then?


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2007)

nutty nut said:


> Who was your old favourite then?



Ashley Judd (posted it on page 2 or 3. I'd still leave the wife for her but I'd clime over her to get to Ms. Hathaway


----------



## nutty nut (5 Mar 2007)

Purple said:


> Ashley Judd (posted it on page 2 or 3. I'd still leave the wife for her but I'd clime over her to get to Ms. Hathaway


I can [broken link removed]


----------



## triplex (5 Mar 2007)

Me!

:d


----------



## Brianp (6 Mar 2007)

triplex said:


> Me!
> 
> :d


 
you must be super woman triplex !!
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...=triplex&start=20&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=N

I think we have an idea what you might look like now.!


----------

